# Choke Tube help please



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Im sure this has been covered on this site millions of times but this is my first time asking for some help. I recently got a good deal on a Benelli M1 and am looking for aftermarket tubes. Ive heard of guys swearing by Patternmasters, Drake Killers, Brileys, and Kicks so Im just looking for a little input. I know that patterns arent all about the choke, youve got to match it with the right load but give me your thoughts on some tubes.


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I've done extremely well with just the factory tubes on ducks and geese. Just hit em and they die. If you're using larger shot an aftermarket tube may help you but I don't shoot anything bigger than BB's.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Briley will custom make you a choke to shoot the shot size you shoot the most out of your shotgun. They can even adjust the "point of impact" for you if that is what you desire. 50/50 or 70/30 whatever you want!

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I use nothing but extended Brileys in all my shotguns. I'm convinced they improve the pattern by at least 15% and maybe more. Only down side is it can get expensive if you want to equip yourself with a large selection of tubes.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow I thought I would get a little more input from this forum...


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I guess the best thing to do is pattern the gun with what it comes with. You may not need a choke. If you do then look at what your current patterns lack with the shells you plan on using.

One thing to keep in mind is that shell Mfg and load all make a difference in the patterning.

I shoot Fiocchi and Fed and Kent in 2's and 3's all at speeds under 1475 and get good patterns from them. If I just up to the Kent or other Mfg loads that run 1550 the patterns are not as even and consistent even though total pellet count would not be much different.

Then think about the range at which you want to hold the pattern together at. I shoot LM in Briley and a LF from Briley which are both designed for steel. The LF I use for pass shooting and late season when birds have been pressured. It also produces very nice patterns with Fed Prem #5 lead.

Do your testing first. 20-30-40 yards and see what it does.

If you decide to get a different choke look in the classifieds on this site as well as others. Many times guys buy chokes and do not like them or trade guns and do not sell them with the gun. Or go right to the Mfg themselves many have tech lines that you can tell them what kind of pattern you are looking for and what restriction would best achieve that with their product and your gun.


----------



## muddy river (Jan 16, 2007)

www.wadwizard.com

Go to this site and purchase the Terror Choke. .675

You won't regret it.


----------

